# Youngdon



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have been meaning to get at this for awhile. Don sent me a call months ago that I never properly showed off (far right). Then a few weeks ago I got the two on the left that need be shown off. Don is progressing nice in his call making. I appreciate these calls a lot. Thanks Don. I will put them to good use shortly.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Rick ! It seems as though I learn something everyday. LOL Today I learned that the shavings will really add a lot of flavor to a grilled hamburger if you throw a handful on and let them smoulder.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I got 2 of Dons calls also was very surprised and happy when they came in the mail. Will post a pic tomorrow, they are at my shop on the display with all the other callmakers calls. Now I dont know about shavings on a burger, what have you been drinking? LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I can see the Mesquite shavings working on the grill. I would not do for most of the others though. lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

On the grill yes, but not on the burger. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ooo yeah not on the burger. Now I am hungry.... looking for some mesquite to turn.... I think I have a few pieces left


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey, I think Don is being sneaky he changed his post, it didnt read that way earlier LMAO


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I've got the same set Rick and I really like them. Mine will get a work out this weekend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> I got 2 of Dons calls also was very surprised and happy when they came in the mail. Will post a pic tomorrow, they are at my shop on the display with all the other callmakers calls. Now I dont know about shavings on a burger, what have you been drinking? LOL


I think I know who's been drinking..I didn't change that post !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Dependable Don has struck again, heck his fame and generosity has even crossed Northern Borders.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I especially like the one on the far right. Nice looking, naturally rugged call.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It is one of my favorite calls Weasel.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Weasel said:


> I especially like the one on the far right. Nice looking, naturally rugged call.


Those were amongst my first efforts, I just cut a tree branch and went from there. It's fully sealed. I think I'll call those my treebranch series. They are rugged as all heck yet light weight and loud. I've called a few in with one voiced raspy jack.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Is that one a saguaro rib?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No that's mesquite. Even harvesting a downed saguaro requires a permit to transport it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those turned out really nice ! Great job Don !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Tom !


----------

